

Hacker Typer - th0ma5
http://hackertyper.com/

======
jaredsohn
Previous posting of the original hackertyper.net from a year ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2485159>

CodeTyper (a fork that added sounds) was posted a few days later.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499883>

~~~
ricardobeat
Latest repost was <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3426699>, 4 months ago.

hackertyper.net seems to be offline now.

~~~
duiker101
It's online, sorry even when people link to a fork the original gets a huge
spike and my poor server have some problem handling everything. It's nice to
see that people still remember the source.

------
Rhapso
Yay! Now I can mash the keys as fast as possible and look like a bit of an
idiot, yet still somehow magically be typing the code to a program I have yet
to discern the purpose of!

Where does this get it's source? can we set it?

\--EDIT-- seems it might be a fork of: <http://hackertyper.net/> but that is a
guess. and that is the linux kernel I was typing...

~~~
th0ma5
pretty slick, it's right at the top, you specify the file:

    
    
        < script type='text/javascript' >
        Typer.speed=3;
        Typer.file='code.txt';
        Typer.init();
        < /script >
    

here's the source then <http://hackertyper.com/code.txt>

edit: OH! right on... looks like the whole details are exposed through
<http://hackertyper.net>

------
huhtenberg
Yay! to more people being exposed to a well-written C code :)

~~~
archgoon
Hi!

What do you feel makes this code well-written?

~~~
huhtenberg
Hi!

You seem to imply that this is _not_ a well-written C code. Why do you feel
this way?

------
gjulianm
Nice. I have been typing like crazy for a few minutes, then started to read
the code.

I didn't know that nblocks = nblocks ? : 1 is equivalent to nblock = nblocks ?
nblocks : 1. Pretty nice trick.

~~~
simias
I believe that's a GNU extension, not standard C.

See for instance: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%3F:#C>

------
clone1018
HackerTyper.net is much better, custom files, the whole shebang.

------
codejoust
Something similar with syntax hilighting and sounds can be found at
<http://codetyper.tk/>

------
mmcdan
Grade A execution. I pressed buttons like an idiot with the lights off for 3
minutes while laughing hysterically.

------
10098
I laughed out loud when eventually an "Access Granted" popped up.

~~~
RollAHardSix
I clicked the access granted another popup came up.

The contents were: (not sure if means anything, way too tired).

×M4Ó]4×]5ÓMtÓ]tÓ]t×Mt×M5Ó]4Ó]uÓMt×]u×MuÓ]5×]4Ó]u×]uÓ]t×]tÓMu×]4Ó]t×M5Ó]4×]u×]u×]u×]u×]u×]u×]u×]uÓ]5ÓM5×]5ÓM5×M5×]t×M5Ó]5ÓM4×M5Ó]uÓMu×]4Ó]uÓ]uÓMtÓ]4Ó]4Ó]u×]t×M4×]u×MuÓ]tÓ]5×M5Ó]tÓ]tÓM4×]4×Mu×]uÓM5×]4×Mt×]tÓ]t×]tÓMt×]uÓM5×]5×]tÓM5ÓMtÓ]4×]t×]5×]4ÓM4Ó]u×M5Ó]u×]tÓ]u×Mu×MtÓM4Ó]u×]4Ó]t×]uÓ]uÓM5×]u×]4×M4ÓM5×]4×M5ÓMt×]5×]t×M5ÓMt×MuÓMu×MtÓ]tÓ]5×Mu×M5Ó]uÓM5ÓMt×MuÓ]t×M5ÓMtÓ]tÓ]u×]u×MuÓM5×]4ÓMuÓM4Ó]4Ó]tÓMu×]tÓ]4×M4ÓM5×M4×Mt×]4×]uÓ]uÓM5×]5×M4Ó]u×]u×]5ÓM5ÓMtÓM5Ó]4Ó]t×]u×]4ÓMu×]u×Mt×]5ÓMuÓ]t×]4ÓM4×]t×]u×M4×]uÓM4×Mu×Mt×]tÓMu×]4×]4ÓM4×]uÓM4Ó]5Ó]4ÓMtÓ]tÓ]uÓ]4Ó]u×MuÓ]4ÓM5×]5Ó]5ÓM5Ó]u×M5×M4Ó]u×MtÓMuÓM5ÓMtÓ]u×]4×]u×]5×Mu×]uÓ]4Ó]tÓ]4Ó]t×M4×]t×M5×]4×]4×Mt×M5ÓM5Ó]u×]5ÓM4×MuÓM5×M4ÓM4ÓMuÓ]5×MuÓMuÓMu×MuÓM5×Mt×Mu×]4Ó]uÓM4×]4×M5×M5×]tÓ]u×M4×M4ÓMt×]5ÓMt×MuÓMt×]5×]uÓMuÓ]4×M5Ó]4×M5ÓMtÓM4×]tÓ]uÓM4Ó]tÓ]5Ó]4ÓMtÓMu×]5×]5ÓMuÓ]t×]5×]uÓ]4×M5×]4ÓM4×M5×]t×]u×M5×MuÓ]4×Mt×MtÓ]u×MtÓ]uÓM5Ó]tÓ]uÓM4Ó]4ÓMu×]uÓMtÓMt×M5Ó]u×]u×M4×M4×M4Ó]4Ó]tÓM4Ó]5×M4×]5ÓM5×]5×]5×]4×Mu×M5×]tÓMuÓMuÓ]u×]4ÓM4×Mt×MtÓMu×M5Ó]u×MtÓ]t×]u×Mu×]tÓMuÓMuÓM4Ó]5×M4×MtÓMt×]4Ó]5Ó]5ÓM4ÓMt×Mt×]u×MuÓ]5ÓMu×]4ÓM4Ó]u×M5×M4Ó]5×M4×]t×]4ÓMuÓM5×]5×]5×]t×]tÓ]tÓMtÓM4×]4×MuÓ]5ÓMt×]5ÓM5ÓMuÓMtÓ]u×MtÓMu×M5ÓMu×Mu×Mu×]u×M4×Mt×]t×Mu×M5×M4Ó]tÓM5Ó]5×]4Ó]u×M5Ó]t×]u×]u×Mt×]u×M5Ó]4ÓM4Ó]tÓMu×M5×MuÓ]5×]5ÓMuÓM4ÓMtÓM4Ó]tÓ]5×M5×M4Ó]4×M5×]5Ó]t×]u×M4Ó]t×Mt×M4ÓMtÓMuÓMu×]t×MtÓMuÓMuÓMuÓ]5×Mt×M4×]4×]uÓ]4×M4Ó]5ÓM4×M4×M5Ó]u×]u×]5×M5Ó]5ÓMt×Mt×M5×]t×]tÓMu×M4ÓMuÓM5ÓM4×]tÓM4×]uÓ]t×MtÓMtÓ]u×]t×]t×]5×]u×]4Ó]t×M4×M5Ó]tÓ]uÓMuÓ]5ÓMt×]uÓMuÓM4Ó]5ÓM5Ó]4ÓM4Ó]4ÓMuÓ]uÓM4×]t×]5×]4ÓM4Ó]5×Mu×M4ÓMuÓ]5Ó]tÓ]uÓM4×MuÓM4×M4×Mt×Mu×]4×M5×M5Ó]t×]u×]4Ó]uÓM5×M5Ó]u×M4ÓM4ÓM4×M4×]4×M4×]4×M5×]4×MtÓM5×M4ÓM5Ó]5ÓM4×M5×MtÓM5Ó]4Ó]4ÓM4×M4ÓM4ÓM4ÓMt×]uÓM4ÓMtÓ]4ÓM4×]5Ó]5×]uÓ]u×MuÓMuÓM5×]5Ó]5×]4Ó]u×]4Ó]tÓM4ÓM5×MuÓMu×]uÓ]5Ó]5×MtÓM4×]uÓ]4×]4×]u×MuÓMuÓ]t×M5×]5Ó]uÓ]4×]5×]5ÓM4×]u×M5×Mu×]tÓMt×]t×M4Ó]4×]4Ó]5ÓM5Ó]5ÓM4Ó]4ÓM5ÓM4×]u×MtÓM4Ó]tÓ]5ÓMuÓM5Ó]t×M4×]t×Mu×]5ÓM4×Mu×MtÓ]t×]tÓM4×]tÓ]5Ó]t×M5ÓM4×]4×MuÓ]4Ó]u×]uÓM4×M5ÓM5Ó]t×]4×M5Ó]5Ó]5×]u×Mu×]5ÓM5Ó]4ÓM4×MtÓ]uÓMu×]4×]u×M5ÓM5Ó]tÓ]t×Mu×]5×Mt×MuÓ]4×]u×]u×MtÓ]5×M4ÓMt×]uÓ]uÓ]tÓ]uÓM4ÓM5ÓMt×]5×]4×Mt×]5ÓMt×]uÓ]u×]u×]t×MtÓMt×]tÓM4×]4×]tÓM5×M5×M5×]u×M5×]4Ó]t×]5ÓMt×]4ÓMtÓ]u×]uÓ]tÓMu×MuÓ]5Ó]4×MuÓ]5Ó]5×M5ÓMtÓM4ÓM4Ó]5Ó]5×]5ÓM4×MtÓM5×]tÓ]5×]tÓ]tÓ]4×]5Ó]4ÓM5Ó]uÓMtÓM5Ó]5ÓMu×M5×]u×M5ÓM5×]u×]5×]4Ó]tÓM4Ó]t×M5ÓM5×]t×]4Ó]4×]uÓ]tÓ]5Ó]4ÓM5ÓM4Ó]u×]uÓMtÓM5ÓMu×]4×]u×MuÓ]4×]u×Mu×M4ÓM5Ó]5Ó]4Ó]t×Mu×Mt×MtÓ]tÓMuÓMt×M4×]4×]4×]4×]5Ó]uÓ]uÓM5Ó]5×M5Ó]tÓMtÓ]u×Mu×]4Ó]u×M5×]tÓM5×M4Ó]t×M5×MuÓM5×Mu×]t×]4ÓMt×]5Ó]u×]uÓ]tÓ]t×Mt×]4ÓMt×]t×]u×Mt×]u×]tÓ]4×M4Ó]5Ó]u×]5Ó]tÓM5×Mt×]4ÓM5×]t×M5ÓMtÓ]u×]tÓ]4Ó]uÓM5ÓM5×]t×]t×Mt×M5×M4ÓMtÓ]uÓMt×]t×]t×]u×]5Ó]4×]4×MuÓ]u×Mu×]uÓM4ÓM5Ó]tÓMtÓ]u×MtÓ]t×M4×Mu×]u×M5ÓM4Ó]5Ó]u×M4×M4ÓM4×]4×M4×MuÓMtÓ]5ÓMuÓMtÓMu×]t×MuÓ]tÓM5Ó]u×]tÓ]u×]5ÓM5×M4×]u×]4×M5×M4×M5×]5ÓMuÓ]5×M4×Mu×MtÓM4Ó]uÓMt×]5ÓM4Ó]4×]5×Mt×]4ÓM4×]uÓ]uÓM5×MuÓM4ÓM5×MtÓM4×Mu×]u×]t×M4Ó]4×]5ÓMuÓ]4Ó]4ÓMt×Mu×M5ÓM4×M4×]tÓMt×M4ÓM5×MuÓ]4×M5×M4ÓMtÓM5Ó]5×]t×]tÓM5ÓMt×Mu×]u×]4×M4ÓMt×]4×Mt×]5×]tÓM5Ó]4×Mt×]5Ó]t×]5ÓMu×]uÓM4×MtÓ]5ÓM4×M4×]5×]4Ó]u×Mt×Mu×M4ÓM5×]uÓM4Ó]t×MtÓMu×]4×M5×]t×]4ÓM5ÓM4ÓMu×MtÓMt×Mu×MtÓM4Ó]tÓM5×]5×]4×]5×]tÓM4×M5ÓM5Ó]5×MtÓM4×]tÓM4Ó]uÓ]4Ó]4×M4×]tÓ]uÓM4×MtÓMtÓM4ÓMtÓ]tÓ]u×Mu×M5Ó]uÓ]tÓMuÓM4Ó]5×]tÓMtÓMu×M4×]5ÓM4Ó]u×MuÓM5Ó]u×]uÓ]t×]4×]t×]5×M4ÓM5Ó]uÓ]uÓMuÓM5×Mt×Mt×M5ÓMtÓMtÓ]tÓ]5×]uÓMuÓ]4×M4ÓMuÓ]4×]u×M5ÓM4Ó]tÓ]5×]tÓ]5×Mt×]4×Mt×M5×M4ÓMu×]u×MtÓM5×Mu×MtÓMt×Mu×MuÓM4ÓMu×]uÓMtÓM4×Mu×M4×]5Ó]t×]4Ó]5Ó]4×M4ÓM5×]4×M5Ó]t×]4Ó]t×Mu×M4ÓMt×]tÓMt×]4×Mu×M5ÓMuÓ]5×Mt×]5ÓM4ÓM4×]uÓM4×]uÓ]tÓMu×]u×]4ÓM4×]t×MuÓM4Ó]5×]uÓM5ÓM4Ó]tÓMtÓM4×M5×M4ÓMtÓ]uÓM4ÓM4×]4Ó]5×MuÓ]t×Mt×]4ÓM4×]tÓ]4Ó]4ÓM5×]t×M4×]5ÓMuÓ]u×M4ÓMt×M5×]5×M5Ó]4×M4×]t×]4Ó]t×MtÓMuÓ]4ÓMtÓMtÓ]tÓ]4ÓMtÓMu×M5×M5ÓM4ÓMuÓ]4ÓM5ÓM4ÓMuÓ]4Ó]4ÓM5×Mu×M5ÓM5ÓM5×M4×M4ÓMu×M4ÓM4×]4Ó]5ÓM5×]4×M4ÓMu×]tÓMu×M4×MuÓM5×M4×Mt×MuÓMu×]tÓM4×MtÓM5×M4ÓM5ÓMuÓMu×]t×MtÓM4×Mu×M5ÓM4ÓM4×]4Ó]4ÓM4×]4ÓMu×M4×MuÓ]t×]4Ó]5Ó]5×M4ÓM5×]tÓM5×M5×]t×M4Ó]4Ó]4ÓM5Ó]tÓ]4Ó]u×]u×]4×]uÓM5×]uÓM4×]uÓM4×]4Ó]4ÓM4ÓM5×]5ÓM5Ó]5ÓMu×MtÓ]5Ó]4ÓM5×]5×]5×M4×Mu×M5×Mt×M4×MtÓM4Ó]4×]4Ó]u×M4Ó]u×Mu×M5×]4Ó]tÓM4ÓM5×M4Ó]u×MuÓ]5Ó]t×M4ÓM4Ó]uÓ]4×M4×M4ÓM5×MtÓ]4×]t×M4ÓMt×]4ÓM4×M5Ó]5ÓM5×]4×]5Ó]tÓ]tÓMu×MtÓM5ÓM5×MuÓM5Ó]5ÓM5×Mu×M5×M5ÓM4ÓMuÓ]5ÓM5ÓM5×M4×M4ÓMtÓMt×]5×MtÓM4ÓMu×]5ÓMt×M4ÓM5×]u×]uÓM4ÓM4Ó]t×M4×M4ÓM4Ó]u×]t×M4ÓM4Ó]tÓM4ÓM4ÓM5×]tÓM5ÓM4Ó]t×]uÓ]5ÓM5×]uÓ]4Ó]4ÓM4×]u×M4Ó]4ÓM5Ó]uÓ]5ÓM4ÓM5×]uÓMtÓ]4ÓM5×]t×M4Ó]4ÓM4×]uÓMuÓ]4ÓM5×]tÓ]5Ó]4ÓM4×]tÓM4ÓM4Ó]u×]tÓM4ÓM4×]uÓM5ÓMtÓM4Ó]u×]5ÓM4ÓM4×]uÓM4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]u×]4×MtÓM4Ó]uÓM4ÓMtÓM4×]tÓ]4×MtÓM4Ó]uÓ]4×MtÓM4×]5Ó]5ÓM4ÓMu×M4ÓM4ÓM4ÓMu×MuÓ]5ÓM4ÓMu×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]uÓ]5Ó]5ÓM4ÓMu×]uÓM4ÓM4Ó]u×M5ÓM5ÓM4ÓMu×M4ÓM4ÓM4×]tÓ]4×M4ÓM4Ó]5ÓMt×M4ÓM4Ó]5×]4×M4ÓM5×]uÓMt×M4ÓM5×]4×]4ÓM4ÓM5×]4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM5×]5×Mt×M4ÓM5×]5ÓM4×M4ÓMt×]4Ó]4ÓM5×]u×M4Ó]4ÓM4×]uÓM4Ó]4ÓM4×]t×]4ÓM4ÓM5×]uÓ]5Ó]4ÓM5Ó]uÓ]uÓ]4ÓM4×]uÓM4Ó]4ÓM4×]tÓ]5Ó]4ÓM4×MuÓM5×]4×M5×]uÓMt×]t×M4×]4ÓMt×M5ÓMu×M4Ó]u×Mu×M5Ó]4×MtÓM4×]uÓ]4Ó]tÓM4×]u×]4ÓM4ÓM4×]uÓ]uÓMtÓM4×]u×]tÓ]uÓ]u×MtÓ]tÓ]4ÓM4Ó]uÓMu×]u×]4×MtÓMt×M5ÓM5×]tÓMt×]4×M4×]5×M5Ó]t×]t×MuÓM5Ó]5Ó]uÓMtÓM5×M5ÓMtÓM4×MtÓ]uÓMtÓ]4Ó]4ÓMu×Mu×M4Ó]u×]u×Mu×Mt×MtÓM5×Mu×]5Ó]t×]t×M5ÓMuÓM4×]5ÓM4×]5×]uÓ]4×]4×MuÓ]4×MtÓ]uÓ]uÓMtÓ]5×]t×M5×MtÓ]5Ó]u×M5ÓMt×M4×M4Ó]5ÓMu×M4Ó]uÓ]u×Mu×]u×]uÓM4×]t×Mt×M5×]uÓ]t×]uÓM5Ó]4×]uÓM4×M4×]u×]4ÓM5×M5×M4ÓM4×MuÓMuÓM5×]5×]u×MtÓ]tÓM4×]4Ó]u×]u×]5Ó]t×]4×]u×]uÓ]4Ó]4×]tÓMu×M5ÓMt×]uÓMuÓ]5ÓMu×Mu×]4ÓMt×]uÓ]u×MuÓ]uÓMtÓM5×MuÓ]uÓ]u×]4×]5Ó]t×]5ÓMt×]5Ó]4ÓM5×]u×MtÓ]5ÓM5×]4×MtÓ]tÓM4×]4×]5×Mu×]t×M4×Mu×]4Ó]5Ó]4×]u×M5×]5ÓM5Ó]u×M5ÓMt×]u×]4ÓM4×Mt×]5×Mu×M5×Mt×MtÓM5Ó]uÓ]4ÓM4Ó]4×M4Ó]4ÓMu×]uÓM5×Mt×M5ÓM5×]tÓ]5×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓMuÓMtÓMuÓMuÓMt×M5×MuÓ]4×MuÓ]5×]u×]5ÓMtÓMuÓ]5ÓM5Ó]t×M5×Mu×]t×M5×]t×]5ÓMtÓ]t×M5×]uÓ]5×M5×M4ÓM4×]t×]t×Mu×M5×]4×]5×M4×Mt×M4ÓMuÓ]4ÓM4×Mt×Mt×M5×M5×]t×]5×]4×]5ÓMt×]tÓ]u×MuÓM4×]tÓ]4Ó]5×M4Ó]u×M4×]t×]tÓ]t×]5×M5Ó]t×Mt×]tÓ]4×MuÓ]5×]4×Mt×M4Ó]5ÓMu×Mu×]4×M5×MtÓ]tÓM5×]4ÓMt×]uÓM5Ó]5×M5Ó]5×]uÓ]4Ó]t×M4ÓMu×Mt×M5ÓMu×MtÓ]5ÓMtÓM4ÓM5Ó]5×MuÓ]uÓMt×M4ÓMu×]5×MtÓM5ÓMt×M4×Mt×]t×M4ÓMt×M4×]4Ó]5Ó]5×Mt×]4×]tÓ]t×]tÓ]tÓ]4ÓMuÓM5ÓMuÓ]5×MuÓ]uÓ]tÓMtÓM5×M5ÓM4ÓM5×MtÓ]5ÓMu×M5×]4Ó]u×M5×]u×Mu×MtÓM4×M5ÓM4ÓM4×]5ÓM4×]u×Mu×MtÓ]uÓ]5ÓM4×]5ÓM4ÓMtÓ]u×Mu×]4Ó]t×]4×M4Ó]tÓ]5×M4×M5×]t×MuÓ]5×MuÓM5×]t×M5×]4ÓM4ÓMuÓMt×Mt×Mt×]4×]4×Mu×MuÓ]5Ó]uÓM4×MuÓ]u×M5×MuÓ]4Ó]5×]uÓ]4ÓM5ÓM4×]uÓMtÓ]5×]4×]5ÓM5×]tÓMtÓMuÓ]u×MtÓMu×Mu×]u×]t×]4ÓMu×]5Ó]t×MuÓM5Ó]uÓ]uÓM4ÓMt×]uÓMtÓ]5ÓMt×MtÓ]u×]5×]tÓ]4×]4ÓM4ÓM4ÓMt×]4ÓMtÓM5×]5×MuÓ]tÓMu×]5Ó]tÓ]5ÓM5ÓMuÓM4Ó]u×M4×]u×]5×M5ÓM4ÓM4×MuÓ]uÓ]4×]4×]u×M5ÓM5Ó]4ÓM4×M4×M4×M4×MuÓMuÓMt×Mt×]tÓ]4×]uÓ]5×]u×]5Ó]4ÓM5×MuÓ]4Ó]4×M4Ó]t×Mt×]5Ó]u×]t×M5×M4×M4×]5ÓM4Ó]tÓM5×]uÓM5ÓM5×]5×]5×]tÓ]u×]u×Mt×]uÓM5×]4×Mu×]5Ó]5ÓM4ÓM4×]u×]uÓM5Ó]4×]t×MuÓMtÓ]tÓM5×M4×M5Ó]5×MtÓM4Ó]5×]t×M5×MtÓMu×MuÓ]t×Mu×MuÓ]t×]5ÓMt×M5ÓM5Ó]4ÓM4×]4ÓMtÓMtÓMu×M4ÓM5ÓM5Ó]u×]tÓ]4×MtÓMu×Mt×]5Ó]u×M4ÓMtÓ]tÓM4×]4Ó]4×]t×M5×]u×M5Ó]uÓ]5×M5×]u×M4×M5×]uÓ]uÓ]4×M5×MuÓ]t×]u×]5Ó]u×Mu×]4×]uÓ]uÓMt×Mt×]uÓ]t×]5ÓM5Ó]u×]4×]5×]5Ó]5×M4ÓM4×]uÓ]4Ó]5ÓMu×M4×]5×]uÓMuÓ]t×M4×M4×]4×M5ÓMu×MuÓM4Ó]uÓ]4ÓMt×]tÓ]5×MtÓM4ÓMt×]5×M4×]t×]tÓM5ÓM5×Mu×]u×]tÓMu×]5×]5Ó]5Ó]5×]4Ó]u×Mt×]tÓM4×]u×]5Ó]t×Mt×MtÓMu×]4×M5×M5×M5×]uÓ]5×]4×]4×M5ÓM5×]u×M5×]uÓ]tÓ]5ÓM4×M5×M5Ó]4×]tÓM4Ó]5ÓM5Ó]5Ó]u×M4×Mt×Mt×]uÓ]5Ó]uÓ]5Ó]t×Mu×]tÓMuÓ]4Ó]4ÓM5Ó]t×]5Ó]5×]tÓM4×Mu×]t×]5Ó]4×]u×]5ÓMt×]4×]4×]u×M5×M4×M5×]5Ó]4×Mu×]5×MtÓ]4×]4ÓM5ÓM5×]tÓMt×]4ÓMu×]4ÓM5Ó]u×]uÓ]5×]5Ó]tÓ]5Ó]uÓ]5×]4×M4×M5×MtÓM5Ó]uÓ]t×]5×]4Ó]u×]u×Mt×]tÓ]4ÓM4Ó]uÓ]4×]uÓMuÓMt×]u×Mt×]4×]u×MtÓ]4Ó]5Ó]4×]u×]5Ó]5×]5Ó]5×M5×]5×]4Ó]t×]t×Mu×M4×M5Ó]5ÓM5Ó]5×Mt×]5Ó]5ÓM5×Mt×]u×]5ÓM5×]uÓMu×]t×]5ÓMu×]4Ó]4×]5Ó]uÓ]t×Mu×]4×]tÓ]4×]tÓM5×]u×MuÓ]t×]tÓ]t×M4Ó]uÓ]5×]tÓ]uÓMu×]tÓ]u×]5×]5×]5×]4×M5ÓMt×]4ÓMuÓ]t×MuÓ]4ÓM5×]u×]t×M4×M5×]5×M5ÓM4×]uÓ]5ÓM4×]4×Mu×]tÓMtÓ]uÓ]4ÓMuÓ]t×Mu×]5ÓM4×]u×M4×Mu×MtÓMtÓM4×MuÓ]uÓ]t×MuÓ]4ÓM5×]5×]5×]5×]uÓM5ÓM4×M4×]uÓMuÓ]t×Mu×]4Ó]uÓMt×]u×]4Ó]5ÓM4ÓMtÓ]tÓMuÓ]t×M5×Mu×MtÓMuÓ]5×]tÓ]uÓ]tÓMt×]4Ó]u×]t×M4ÓM5Ó]4×M4×]5Ó]4×M4×M4×M5×M5Ó]4Ó]u×]5ÓMu×Mt×]tÓ]t×]4ÓMuÓ]5×]u×Mu×Mu×Mu×M5×]5×]tÓM4Ó]5Ó]tÓMt×]4×MtÓM5×]5×M5ÓM5Ó]5×MuÓMtÓMu×M5×]5×M4Ó]5×MuÓM4Ó]4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM5ÓM5Ó]u×Mt×M4×]t×]tÓ]u×]4Ó]4Ó]uÓM4×]uÓM5Ó]tÓ]5Ó]4ÓMtÓM5ÓM4ÓMtÓ]5×M5×]4ÓMt×M5×]5×M4×]5ÓMtÓMt×MuÓM4×M4×MuÓ]5Ó]u×M4Ó]t×M4×]t×Mt×M4Ó]5Ó]u×]4ÓMuÓ]5×Mt×]5ÓM5×M5ÓM5ÓMt×]5Ó]4ÓMu×]u×]4×M4Ó]tÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM5×]5×]4Ó]5×MtÓ]4×M4×M5×Mu×Mu×]5×MtÓMtÓMu×M4ÓMt×]t×MuÓ]5×]5×]uÓ]t×]4ÓM5×]u×]uÓ]5ÓM5ÓM5Ó]5×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4×]t×]u×Mt×Mt×M4ÓM4ÓM4×]u×]4×Mu×]5ÓMtÓ]5×MuÓM5Ó]5×M5ÓM4×]uÓMu×]u×M4Ó]tÓ]uÓM5×Mu×M5×]4Ó]4ÓMuÓM5×M4Ó]u×]4ÓM4ÓM5×M4ÓM4Ó]u×M4ÓM4ÓMuÓM4Ó]uÓ]u×]5Ó]5Ó]4ÓM4ÓM5×M5×M4Ó]4ÓMuÓM4Ó]uÓ]u×]4Ó]t×M5×MtÓM4ÓMt×M4ÓM5×]4ÓMt×MtÓ]4Ó]4Ó]tÓMtÓM5×MuÓ]tÓMu×]tÓM4Ó]4ÓM4ÓM4×M4ÓMu×Mu×]t×]u×MtÓM4ÓM4Ó]tÓM5×]uÓM4ÓM5×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓ]tÓM5×]uÓM4ÓM5×]tÓM4Ó]4ÓM4ÓM5×]uÓ]u×]5ÓM4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM4×M4×]4ÓM4×M5×M4Ó]4×M4×M4Ó]t×]5×M4×]u×M4ÓM5×]4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4×]t×]u×M5Ó]4×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓMu×M4ÓM4Ó]tÓM5×M4ÓM4Ó]tÓMuÓM4×]tÓM5×MuÓM4ÓM5ÓM4Ó]uÓM4ÓMuÓM4×]4ÓM4ÓMuÓM4×]5ÓMuÓ]4ÓM4×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM5×M4ÓM5ÓM4×]5ÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM5×M4ÓM4×M4×Mu×]t×]4ÓMtÓM4ÓM4×M4ÓMu×Mu×]tÓ]t×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]4×]4×M4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM4×]4ÓM4Ó]4Ó]tÓMtÓM5×MuÓ]tÓMu×]tÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓMtÓ]uÓM5×]4×]4Ó]tÓM5×]4ÓM4×]tÓM4Ó]4×MuÓ]tÓM5×]uÓM4ÓM4×]4ÓM4ÓM5×]tÓ]4ÓM4×M4ÓM4Ó]tÓM4Ó]4ÓM5ÓM4ÓMt×M5×M4ÓM4ÓM5ÓMu×M4ÓM4ÓMtÓM5ÓM4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM4Ó]uÓMuÓ]4ÓM4Ó]t×M4ÓM4Ó]tÓM4ÓM4×Mu×M4×]u×Mt×M4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM4×M4ÓM4ÓM4×M4×]4ÓM4ÓM5ÓMt×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]5×]4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM4×M4ÓM4ÓM5×]t×]4ÓM4ÓM4×M5×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]4×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]4ÓM4ÓM4×]4Ó]tÓM4ÓM4×]uÓ]tÓM4ÓM4Ó]4×]tÓM4ÓM4Ó]4×]tÓM4ÓM4×MtÓ]tÓM4ÓM4×]4Ó]tÓM4ÓM4ÓMt×]tÓM4Ó]u×MuÓM4ÓM4Ó]5Ó]uÓM4ÓM4ÓMu×MuÓM4ÓM4ÓM5ÓMuÓM4ÓM4ÓM4ÓMtÓM4ÓM4ÓM5Ó]uÓM4ÓM4ÓM4×MuÓM4ÓM4Ó]5ÓMuÓM4ÓMuÓMu×M4ÓM4ÓM4×]5ÓM4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM5ÓM4ÓM4ÓMtÓ]u×M4ÓM4ÓMu×]5×M4ÓM4ÓMt×Mu×M4ÓM4ÓM4ÓM5ÓM4ÓM4ÓM5×M5×M4ÓM4Ó]5×]4ÓM4ÓM5Ó]5×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]t×]4ÓM4ÓM5ÓM4×]4ÓM4ÓM4Ó]5×]4ÓM4ÓM5ÓMt×]4ÓM4ÓM5×]t×]4ÓM4ÓM4×]t×]4ÓM4

~~~
mappu
Sorry, but I don't suppose you'd be able to edit your post and paste that
somewhere else? As a FYI it's broken the page layout somewhat.

(Chrome 19)

~~~
winestock
The page layout is broken for me, as well. There is no white space surrounding
the tan comment area. Using Firefox 12.0.

------
moocow01
Fantastic way to skate by in your corporate job.

Add a frown and pretend to be just slightly irked but still deep in thought.
Sip coffee every 2 minutes and then stroke chin. Repeat daily - you'll be in
that corner office in no time.

~~~
jiggy2011
That will work great unless anyone asks you to explain the code.

------
winestock
Jamie Zawinski made a related hack called Jack.

<http://www.jwz.org/hacks/jack.c>

Instead of code, mashing the keys produces "All work and no play makes Jack a
dull boy."

------
selfoner
This creates a great opportunity to try doublehacking with your friends:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ>

------
rsuttongee
Someone also made an iPad app:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-typer/id435837770?mt=8>

~~~
duiker101
also for android ;)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.hackertype...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.hackertyper.app)

------
protolif
This must be what they use on TV when they're pretending to know about
computers.

------
lucb1e
I submitted this a few weeks ago, got 1 point iirc. Why does this get over
100?

------
heretohelp
I cloned this for Emacs so that you won't look like you're writing code in a
_web browser_ of all places. Mostly because I wanted to see if this would be
easier to implement in Emacs Lisp than JavaScript...it was.

[https://github.com/bitemyapp/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs#L36...](https://github.com/bitemyapp/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs#L361)

Nota Bene: I wrote this ages ago back when people first talked about Hacker
Typer.

~~~
badboy
Your code breaks for me when the "hacker-typed" text reaches an UTF-8 symbol
(← for example)

~~~
heretohelp
I look forward to the patch. :)

------
mthreat
ACCESS GRANTED, story of my life ;)

------
sodelate
i don't know what the site is doing

